# Larger Humidor Won't Seal Properly



## Richter35 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey guys-

So I have the Sentinel Humidor from Cigarbid and I noticed the other day that the seal was pretty poor. My heartfelt beads will only hold 65 for about a day or two when I first fill them before it goes down to 57-58 after a week. I can practically see right through it so forget about the dollar bill test. It would take a few dollar bills, rolled up, to seal. I read through past searches and people have suggested using weather stripping to fix the problem. I just got back from Home Depot and bought a cpl 3/16in x 3/8in packages and wanted to ask a cpl questions before I started this.

1) Would this work on a larger humidor? All the past threads I read about this were for a desktop Humidor.

2) This may be a stupid question, but would I adhere the weather stripping to the foam sealer on back of the glass door or to the humidor itself so the weather stripping and sealer come together when the door is closed?

I already tried tightening all the hinges and that did nothing. If there are any other fixes that would be better I'd love to hear em!
I have attached a few pics in case it helps. I dont know how well you can see the seal in pic 2, but if you look along the side you can notice a bit of the gap that is there.

Appreciate any help you guys can give me. Thanks so much!

Just a shot of it as a whole so you can see size








Here You can notice the Gap along the side.








Add stripping to this foam seal or to humidor?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats quite the gap. Looks like the door is warped.
is the cabinet sitting level? 
If eveything else is okay I'd either put some latches to keep it closed or try a magnetic seal.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I had a similar gap (not quite that bad) with my Verona Cabinet. I used the same weatherstripping and applied it just as you did. I lock the cabinet when closed and now humidity stays rock solid for months.


----------



## Richter35 (Jan 10, 2009)

Trilobyte said:


> I had a similar gap (not quite that bad) with my Verona Cabinet. I used the same weatherstripping and applied it just as you did. I lock the cabinet when closed and now humidity stays rock solid for months.


Thanks for the replies, guy. Much appreciated! Everything else is sitting level, I just double checked.

Trilobyte, how exactly did you apply the weather stripping? Did you go all around the door or just to where there was a gap? Did you adhere it to the foam that is already on back of the door?

Sorry to bombard you with questions. Just want to make sure I do this right the first time! Thanks guys!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

If yours is designed like mine, I was able to place my stripping right beside the glass, giving me a straight edge to carefully apply the stripping. I took my time cutting the stripping to try to have a good edge to apply the other strips minimizing gaps in the stripping. You may have to get a thicker stripping to accommodate the gap though. 

My humidor did not come with any weather stripping so I did not have to worry about that. I would take the old stripping off and apply where it was.

Good luck.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree with Robert. Remove the old seal and star with the new in the same place.

I have seen an older humidor that was properly used for years and allowed to dry out, warp to the point of seeing daylight. I wonder if it would seal better once it was seasoned or even over seasoned.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Disclaimer: I'm only here to help. Don't shoot the messenger.

With warping that bad, I doubt any amount of weather stripping is going to help. I think your only option is mechanical intervention. If it were me, I would add two more closing fasteners; one near the top and one near the bottom. This would not only close the seal with the existing foam, but eventually "train" the door and reduce the warp. You could also try re-training it by moistening with an alcohol solution and clamping. You'd need to shim it a little to over compensate. If this is above your pay-grade, consult a local cabinet maker. You'd be amazed at what those guys can do.


----------



## avrus (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a very similar style of cabinet. The gapping on your door is significantly larger than mine (I had 1/4" at the widest point). I tried weather stripping where the door meets the cabinet but it put too much pressure on the door and it kept popping open. I replaced the catches with brass double ball style (which are fantastic btw, I highly recommend the investment) but it was still too much. I settled on weather stripping along the glass side but I don't think it's actually doing much to seal the gap.


----------

